# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  buscando un truco de magia

## epsilon

Hola, acabo de empezar en este mundo de la magia que siempre me ha gustado, y hace nada me hicieron un truco con cartas que consistía en:
tener tres cartas diferentes, por ejemplo tres ases, y que por mucho que pasara arriba o abajo alguna carta siempre era la misma la de arriba...¿¿alguien me lo puede explicar o decirme algún video?? gracias!

----------


## Iban

Mi muy estimado amigo epsilon,

Antes de que vengan los perros guardianes a saltarte al cuello, permíteme cogerte del brazo, llevarte a un "aparte" y explicarte tres o cuatro cosas de este foro:

1.- Suele ser de buena educación que, cuando alguien llega a un lugar, empiece saludando a los que allí se encuentran. Y, en caso de ser nuevo, presentándose para que asi puedan conocerle. En este foro existe un área llamada "Nuevos Miembros" donde sugerimos a los recién llegados que se presenten y nos cuenten algo de sí mismos, y de su relación con la magia. Incluso existe una plantilla a su disposición que pueden utilizar para facilitarles la tarea.

2.- Probablemente, como en todo lugar, aquí tambien existen unas normas de comportamiento. Estas reglas son pocas, y muy sencillas de aprender. Y habría sido un detalle por tu parte el haberlas leído al entrar, puesto que nos facilitaría mucho el trabajo al resto. Puede que hayas visto que, en este foro, estés en la página que estés, las primeras líneas de esa página dicen: "No desveles técnicas ni efectos y no pidas que te lo desvelen". O lo que es lo mismo: que no hagamos lo que tú estás haciendo, ni tampoco que te respondamos.

3.- Puede que tu interés por la magia sea únicamente el de conocer la solución al juego que comentas. Si es así, me temo que éste no es tu lugar. Aquí nos gusta la magia, qué duda cabe, pero también le tenemos un gran respeto. Podremos ayudarte a aprender, pero nunca te daremos las claves para que llegues directamente a la última pantalla saltándote todo el proceso que nosotros etamos recorriendo. El proceso es lento, y si tu interés no está en la magia, sino en descubrir el secreto, no sólo no eres uno de los nuestros, sino que deberíamos considerarte como un enemigo de la magia.

4.- Por otro lado, si realmente te gusta la magia, te ayudaremos a recorrer el camino, pero el esfuerzo lo tendrás que hacer por tí mismo. Nosotros te podremos dar pautas, consejos, etc, pero nunca soluciones. No es así como se aprende magia.

Ahora dime, ¿qué quieres hacer, y qué quieres que hagamos nosotros?

----------


## Némesis

Y ahora, por favor, lo ruego...

... Contaremos todos hasta 10, respiraremos hondo y nadie más responderá a este hilo, ¿OK?

----------


## Iban

Me sé una forma de conseguir eso.

Chiqui-chaca, y lo cierro con "candau".

----------

